# Help Idenifying



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

Hey, *** had this guy for a while, and he was sold to me as a zebra, but he doesnt look like my other two..

any help / suggestions would be great

















he is in this one, with blackish strips.









and this last picture i was told was a Zebra, have i been told right?










thanks in advance


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Possibly a Labidochromius Hongi?

If so he should be less agressive than your Zebras


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

yes he has never shown aggression.. he is usually hassled by the zebra.

hmm ill look up the Hongi

and thanks for the fast response


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

There are some great pictures in the profile section, although in the lab hongi section you have to click down some pictures (the one that shows first does not quite look like others I ahve seen, and they seem to be a very varied lot.)

I am not sure if your fish doesn't have too many bars to be a hongi? Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, the first one looks like a Labidochromis "Hongi", shape of head is kinda off because of age

second does look like a nice Red Top Zebra


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with Noki, he looks like a Red Top Kimpuma (Lab. Hongi).


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

I have to disagree with the direction of the Labidochromis.  The red top kimpuma get's the dorsal color on the top of the head and I just don't see that from the pics and furthermore the shape of the head looks to be that of a zebra type. I believe this fish to be Metriaclima greshakei.

The following is just an aggression ramble so forgive me if it is too off topic -
In my experience I have found the Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" Red Top Kimpuma to be the most aggressive of the Labidochromis genus. However, cichlids have such different personalities that specific species aggression can sometimes be meaningless in a mixed tank and it becomes more about personality, order in which fish were placed in the tank, age and size of each fish.

Best Fish Wishes!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I do see a bit of red on his headâ€¦
I agree with L. Hongi on the first fish.

And the second fish looks like Metriaclima emmiltos (Mpanga Rocks)
I have a group of them myself.

Nice looking fish.


----------

